# Single Girls Mini London Meet Up Fri Feb 29th - who, when and where??



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wanted to double check who is coming to our mini London meet up on Friday? Pls post here if you'd like to come along - all are welcome...

Where and when shall we meet? I'll be free from around 5.30-6pm I expect and will be in Soho so we could meet centrally there, or we talked about meeting near Waterloo/South Bank as easy for some of us with trains etc.

Thoughts? We should I guess try for a venue where it will be quiet enough to sit and chat - no easy task on a Fri night in town - any suggestions for very unpopular places where we can get some peace and quiet and chairs to sit on?! Wonder if we should even book somewhere for dinner so we don't have to wander around looking for a table...

What do you think?
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd like to come along and meet you all, can do either Covernt Garden/Soho or Waterloo as all on the Nothern Line and I'll be coming from work probably nearer 6 ish.
We had a London Group meet at Strada on South Bank - royal festival hall I think and booked also reasonable. I don't know many places South of the River!!

Have  a good week
L x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I love to join you if that is okay?  Any of those places are find with me - would be coming straight from work so woulsn't be abl eto get there until 6ish?

x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd love to join you too.  I don't mind where or when on Friday evening.  

F xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Please count me in for friday...just let me know where & when.....

Will read everyone's news & post on relevant threads......

Look forward to catching up.

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Girls where are we going to meet?? Please someone make a decision-it is not in my Libran nature to make a decision!! but we need to decide
L


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry everyone, been meaning to get on to this and have just been snowed under with work and Finland...

So, how about we meet at the Bar & Cafe in the Queen Elizabeth Hall at the South Bank Centre?
Link here: 
http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/visiting-us/food-and-drink/qeh-foyer-bar

That way, since we are all arriving at different times etc, it will be easier to sit quietly with a newspaper if you're early etc. Then tomorrow I will book a table at Strada (or one of the other restaurants in the South Bank centre if Strada has no tables). Will book for 7.30pm as assume we will all have arrived by then. Will book for 6 people - me, Rose, JJ1, Felix, Karen, Dottie. Ju - if you decide to come, I'm sure they will be able to squeeze in a 7th...

Pls let me know if this is not OK
Otherwise will see you all in the cafe/bar from 6ish onwards. I know what JJ1, Felix and Dottie look like, but we may want to PM each other mobile numbers to make it easier to meet? I'll send mine to you all at least....

Looking forward to it 

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks lauris
L xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Laura, you are a star.  Will PM you back my number just in case there is any change of plan!

I don't know what any of you look like so will probably ring when I get there!  I need t drop my car off and then get the train up so probably won't be there until 7ish.

I'm really looking forward to meeting you all  

x


----------



## Adelphi (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello there,
I was wondering if it was too late to squeeze a little one in. I can well understand if it is.
If so I will watch for the next get together.
Regards,
Adelphi


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

No, not too late at all. You are welcome to join us Adelphi
(and hello - I don't think we've 'met' before!)

I just called and Strada were not taking bookings although they said they would have tables as the restaurant empties around 7.30 for the performance to start. 

However Adelphi PM'd me an alternative suggestion so I will try them for a table and let you all know shortly. But let's still meet at the bar/cafe in Royal Festival Hall from 6-6.30 onwards as that's a good place to meet up and then we can go from there

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Me again 

OK, so have booked a table for 7 at 7.30 here:
http://www.thearchduke.co.uk/restaurant.html

Hope this is OK with all. Mains are around £16, starters £6.50 (and you can get bigger versions of starters for £11). Adelphi recommended it and thought it would be quieter/less hectic than the Strada (which wouldn't take bookings anyway)

Let me know if any major objections! Otherwise see you all at the bar/cafe beforehand. Or if you are coming later, feel free to join at the restaurant but pls text me if you're going to do that so we don't wait for you unnecessarily!

Looking forward to it
Laura
x

/links


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Thanks so much for sorting that out!  Not sure if I'll be there before 7 but will text you when I know what my day's looking like.

Dx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure I will make the 6.10 train so may have to meet you all at the restaurant - will text you later Laura.  Thanks again x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hope you're having a great time ladies  
I went to a mini sparkles meet today


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks Em! It was lovely - just on train back now and looking forward to lie in tomorrow and the weekend! Hope you enjoyed your sparkles meet and have something fun planned for the rest of the weekend? See you on the weekend thread! laura x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for organising the meeting- it was lovely to meet you all.  Didi - all the best for tomorrow, and Lauria ^finbgerscrossed^ you have a fantasic birthday present next week!!

L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Glad you had a good time - very jealous I wasn't there too.

Laura - hope you get some relaxation time this weekend xxxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks all for a lovely evening & thanks for organising the place Laura. 

Good luck Dottie for tomorrow & joining the 2WW. 

Lovely to meet you Adelphi, Rose and Karen and see you again Dottie, Laura & JJ1!

What a great start to the weekend. 

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to say it was lovely to see you all last night - and welcome to the newbies!
Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Dx


----------



## Trixibelle (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, I am new to all this and would be very interested in coming to any meetings you have in the future.

Trixibelle


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Trixibelle and welcome. I think we were talking about having another mini London meet in April and you'll be more than welcome. 

Felix xx


----------

